Ask HN: Which Schools Offer PhD in (AGI) Artificial General Intelligence? - cvaidya1986
======
nextos
People working in probabilistic programming can be seen as working towards
AGI, in some ways.

I'd take a look at the work done by Tenenbaum at MIT and Goodman at Stanford.
There are also lots of academics related to them in different places. You can
reconstruct this graph by looking at Google Scholar citations and co-
authorships.

A great starting point is: [http://probmods.org/](http://probmods.org/)

------
kleer001
What have you found already?

As AGI isn't something that is widely agreed upon to be currently extant
you'll want to search for Computer Science and more specifically Cognitive
Science instead.

Read a bunch of papers. Find some authors that think like you. Reach out to
them.

